# Hayes HFX9 Bremse vorne schleift



## mamenz (9. März 2006)

hallo an meine  cube ltd team2006 schleift die vordere bremse habe 400 km schon gefahren trozdem schleift sie immer noch, mal stärker mal leichter war auch schon beim händler  wurde aber nicht besser wer hat dieses problem noch bitte posten habe nämlich jetzt meine erste inspektion nicht das das ein fehler ist beim zusammenbauen .ist auch für die brems backen nicht gerade gut .


----------



## S.D. (9. März 2006)

War bei mir genauso. Mein Händler hat bei der ersten Inspektion (ca. 4 Wochen nach Kauf) die Speichen neu zentriert. Danach war es deutlich besser. Richtig gut wurde es erst nach 700 - 800 km. 
Ggf. würde ich mal prüfen, ob die Bremsscheibe einen leichten Schlag hat. War bei mir hinten so. Falls dies der Fall ist, einfach die Scheibe mit den Händen etwas nachbiegen. Bei mir hat´s funktioniert. 
Die HFX9 schleift jetzt kaum noch. 
Jedenfalls nicht mehr als die XT meines Kumpels. Im Vergleich zur XT packt die HFX9 deutlich besser zu. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freddy_walker (10. März 2006)

Hallo,
dem Händler ordentlich auf die Füße stehen, scheint ja ein neues Bike zu sein! Das muss er abstellen. Bei mir schleift die HFX nicht. Wie schon geschrieben, kann es verschiedene Ursachen haben:
- verzogene Bremsscheibe (genau von oben draufschauen, am besten durch die Bremszange peilen, dann sieht man auch sehr kleine Verzüge) => Händler
- schlecht ausgerichtete Bremszangen => Händler oder guckst du hier
http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/pdf/45-14550DGermanForWeb.pdf
- Die Bremsklötze liegen nicht richtig am Bremskolben gehalten (werden bei Hayes über ein miese Feder gehalten) => Händler
- manchmal müssen die Befestigungsaugen an Gabel oder Hinterbau mit einem Spezialwerkzeug nachgefräst werden, da Gabel oder Rahmen nicht den engen Toleranzen für die Montage von Scheibenbremsen entsprechen (gilt nicht nur für CUBE)

Wenn du dein Bike beim gleichen Händler (Ettlingen/Karlsruhe) erstanden hast wie ich, dann ist mit der Werkstatt nicht viel los...

Gruß, F.


----------



## Balkon Klaus (10. März 2006)

hallo,

kann auch nur ein kolbenklemmer sein. rad rausnehmen, beläge mit breiten schraubenzieher auseinanderdrücken - dann bremshebel ein paarmal drücken. 
das wiederholst du 4-5 mal. 

Achtung: Beläge müssen eingebaut sein, sonst kannst du den bremskolben mit dem Schraubenzieher beschädigen! und ja nicht auf die idee kommen, da brunox, wd40 o.ä. reinzusprühen!

du kannst auch mal den schnellspanner seitenverkehrt einsetzen und ordentlich festziehen.


bevor du ans werk gehst solltest du:
- prüfen ob die nabe spiel aufweist,
- speichenspannung prüfen,
- bremsscheibe auf verzug prüfen indem du von oben auf den bremssattel schaust ob die scheibe da gerade durch 
  die beläge läuft (natürlich das rad dabei drehen),
- torx schrauben der bremsscheibe gleichmässig nachziehen bzw. die center-lock schraube nachziehen.

mfg
k.b.


----------



## tobi.ass (10. März 2006)

Mein HFX9 hat auch am Anfang etwas geschliffen hat ein Bremskolben festgehangen. 
Kann sein, dass die Aufnahme der Scheibenbremse nicht korrekt plan geschliffen ist, da kann man lange probieren! Bau das Ding mal ab und schau/fühl dir die Stelle der Verschraubung mal genau an. GGf. irgend etwas gaanz glattes drauf legen und schauen ob es wirklich plan aufliegt. Wenn popoglatt, denn probiers mal mit gaaaz dünnen Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## redfirediablo (29. März 2006)

Ich hab zwar ne Louise FR aber bei mir lags an nem Schlag in der Scheibe. Geradebiegen ging da auch nicht.

Ob es ein Schlag ist könnt ihr zweifelsfrei feststellen wenn ihr die Scheibe abbaut und auf einen 100% plane Oberfläche legt (z.B. Glastisch). Bei einer Scheibe mit Schlag hebt sich der gegenüberliegende Teil ab wenn ihr auf den Rand drückt.


----------



## Michel.M. (30. März 2006)

Das Hayes schleift is voll normal. Hab jetzt Formulas, Magura und HFX 9. Die hamm alle minimal geschliffen. Die HFX 9 n bischen döller als die Formulas aber das versteht sich in der Qulaität


----------



## wattenscheider (7. April 2006)

Hallo Ihr Besitzer schleifender Bremsen.
Meine Vorderradbremse am LTD CC2006 schleift auch. Hörbar ist das ganze zwischen 20 und 25 km/h Geschwindigkeit. Mal mehr mal weniger ! Schön dass es nicht permanet ist, sodass sich die Fehlersuche spannender gestaltet.  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## siilvii (8. April 2006)

> - manchmal müssen die Befestigungsaugen an Gabel oder Hinterbau mit einem Spezialwerkzeug nachgefräst werden, da Gabel oder Rahmen nicht den engen Toleranzen für die Montage von Scheibenbremsen entsprechen (gilt nicht nur für CUBE)



Dies z.B. war bei mir auch der Fall. Zum Glück hatte mein Händler dieses Problem schon mal gehabt, eine Woche vorher, und da haben sie stundenlang gesucht woran es liegen könnte. Das nenn ich mal Glück. 
Aber das Geräusch was dadurch entstand, war schon kein Schleifen mehr, das hörte sich eher an als ob die Speichen lose sind. Und es war richtig laut, so dass sich die Leute schon umdrehten wenn ich angefahren kam. 
Schleifen tut meine HFX 9 auch, aber das geht immer wieder weg. (Fahre ein Cube LTD CC Race 2005)

Wenn es nicht allzu laut ist, würde ich erst mal abwarten ob es denn nicht doch noch weg geht, 400 km ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht allzu viel. Bei mir ist es schon wesentlich seltener geworden. Sind nun mal Scheibenbremsen.

LG,

Silvia


----------



## skyphab (19. April 2006)

wattenscheider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Besitzer schleifender Bremsen.
> Meine Vorderradbremse am LTD CC2006 schleift auch. Hörbar ist das ganze zwischen 20 und 25 km/h Geschwindigkeit. Mal mehr mal weniger ! Schön dass es nicht permanet ist, sodass sich die Fehlersuche spannender gestaltet.



Hi.

Ah, das 2006er CC, sehr schönes Ding, wird man grad neidisch  

Du hast nen 180er Rotor, wie mir scheint. Das Schleifen bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit kommt durch das Schwingen der Scheibe. Es liegt einerseits am Reifenprofil und andererseits am Untergrund. Ich wette auf Sand schleift nichts?

Je größer der Rotor, desto wahrscheinlicher das Schleifen. Ich habe es auch bei um die 30Km/h, machen kannst du nichts, höchstens schauen, dass du den Abstand Bremsscheibe>Bremssattel so änderst, dass er links und rechts möglichst groß ist. Ich würde es aber lieber so lassen, habe gerade wieder 1e Stunde an meiner Hayes gebastelt...*fummel*fummel


----------



## LTD Team (28. April 2006)

bei meinem ltd team schleift die scheibe aus ... und das nicht nur bei hohen geschwindigkeiten sondern immer wenn ich das vorderrad neige (kruvenrad und beschleunigung) ... hab jetzt auch 500km runter und die erste inspektion kommt in ner woche ... wenns bis dahin nicht besser geworden ist dann muss der händler sich das mal anschauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (28. April 2006)

FoxFire schrieb:
			
		

> bei meinem ltd team schleift die scheibe aus ... und das nicht nur bei hohen geschwindigkeiten sondern immer wenn ich das vorderrad neige (kruvenrad und beschleunigung) ... hab jetzt auch 500km runter und die erste inspektion kommt in ner woche ... wenns bis dahin nicht besser geworden ist dann muss der händler sich das mal anschauen ...



Das kommt durch die Verwindung. Dass sich die Teile verwinden ist normal, die Bremsscheibe schleift genau dann, wenn der Zwischenraum von Scheibe zu Bremssattel oder zu den Belägen geringer ist, als sich das System verwindet.
Im Idealfall hast du genügend (und gleichmäßig) viel Abstand vom Bremssattel zur Scheibe, so dass auch im Wiegetritt nichts die Bremsscheibe berührt.

Wenn alles passt, kannst du die Bremse so einstellen, dass du genügend Luft zur Scheibe hast, allerdings hat die Bremssattelaufnahme natürlich nur einen gewissen Spielraum. Reicht dieser Spielraum nicht, muss man mit dünnen Unterlagsscheiben (Bremssattel weiter nach rechts) oder mit Abfräsen der Aufnahme an der Gabel (Bremssattel weiter nach links) so viel Variabilität schaffen, dass man den Bremssattel richtig justieren kann.

Jetzt weißt du, was dein Händler zu tun hat. Meistens machen die es leider erst dann, wenn man konkret sagt, was sie zu tun haben.


----------



## no_nickname (29. April 2006)

das problem habe ich bei meinem flying circus auch. einfach die bremszange etwas lösen, bremse ziehen, und während du die bremszange wieder festziehst, die bremse schön gezogen lassen. also wie im hayes-manual beschrieben. bei mir ist das schleifen fast weg


----------



## paper thin (7. Mai 2006)

Servus
Mmmmh...
Tut mir leid, aber ich hatte keinen Bock alle früheren Beiträge zu lesen, vielleicht bin ich auch zu spät aber egal.
Meine Erfahrungen in dieser hinsicht: Ich hab eine Gabel die nicht gefräst werden kann, bei anderen macht man das, damit alles ordentlich sitzt. Mein HFX 9 hatte das gleiche Problem: Entweder fährt man die den Belag einfach etwas runter (half beim LTD 3, außerdem stellt sich die HFX von selbst nach) oder man macht den Schnellspanner auf und versucht das Laufrad einzustellen. Einstellen heißt: Einen Gegenstand aus Metall perfekt symmetrisch zu bauen ist unmöglich. Dadurch kann die Gabel leicht (extrem leicht) verzogen sein. Auch das Gewicht des Fahrers etc. kann dazu beitragen, deswegen: Aufsrad setzten und so in die Bremse gucken, dass man Bremse und Scheibe sieht, am besten während der fahrt. Dann kann man möglicherweise sehen dass die Scheibe näher an einem Bremsbacken ist als am anderen. Wenn man auf die Bremse in gleicher Weise sieht, ohne auf dem Rad zu sitzen, ist es oft so, dass die Scheibe perfekt in der Mitte zwischen den Beiden Backen läuft. Jetzt muss man einfach den Schnellspaner öffnen und die entsprechende Seite etwas weiter unten fixieren.(wenn man draufsitzt und die Scheibe schleift links, S-Spanner auf und rechts weng runter und zu, aber wirklich nur a ganz kleines bissl)


----------



## obstler242 (12. Mai 2006)

habe heute ein nagelneues Cube Reaction SC erstanden....losgeradelt und das schleifen gehört....wieder ab zum händler..der meinte das sei bei den scheiben normal...ist auch nur die vorderscheibe.
wenn ich dann den hebel kurz anziehe verschwindet das schleifen.
der händler meinte ich soll das bike erstmal einfahren.
na mal schauen obs dann verschwindet...ist doch recht nervig!


----------



## ro.ner (14. Mai 2006)

ja servus hab mir letzte woche auch nen cube ltd cc rausgelassen un bin sehr zufrieden............auch gleich ab innen wald  und nach 2-3 touren ham au die hayes geschliffen...hab nun auch wie oben beschriebn die bremssättel gelöst un bei angezogener bremse wieder festgestellt!!!!!!!! warn auch nich wirklich angezogen deshalb ham se sich auch wahrscheins nach den längeren abfahrten verstellt.................im zuge dessen mal alle schrauben richtig angezogen und nun alles paletti


----------



## Sundance (18. Mai 2006)

Hi Leutz,

ich fahr ein Canyon ES-X8 mit Avid Juicy 7 Carbon Bremsen.

Macht Euch wegen dem Schleifen nicht verrückt.

Ich rate Euch:

Bike erstmal einfahren.......

Natülich vorher prüfen ob alles Schrauben fest sind

Dann falls die Bremse schleift....ist es nur ein minimales Schleifen ohne merkbare Bremswirkung? Keine Aktion erforderlich.

Wenn merkbare Bremswirkung handeln wie zuvor beschrieben im Forum.


Gruß Sundance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

